# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان > مهم روش مطالعه دروس دیفرانسیل و ریاضیات پایه + منابع پیشنهادی

## Araz

*روش مطالعه دروس دیفرانسیل و ریاضیات پایه + منابع پیشنهادی

*کاری از جناب محمد کاظم میدانی



به نام خدا 

24 سوال اول دفترچه ی اختصاصی مربوط به عنوان این مطلبه ! مباحثش هم خیلی نزدیک و مرتبطه ! پس میشه گفت مهم ترین بخش کنکور رشته ی ریاضیه ! بخش عمده اش مربوط به کتاب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال پیش دانشگاهیه اما پیش نیازش ریاضیات پایه ای هست که از اول ابتدایی میخونید ! پس پایه ی قوی مهمه! در تابستان باید به اندازه ی کافی روی ریاضیات پایه وقت بذارین تا در طول سال پیش دانشگاهی به زحمت نیفتین ! بهتره تو تابستون مباحث ریاضی 2 و حسابان رو کامل کار کنید و در سال پیش بیشتر جنبه ی مرور داشته باشه ! 


در تابستون طبق برنامه ریزی مباحث رو تقسیم کنید و به هرکدوم به اندازه ی کافی وقت بذارین و در هیچ مطلبی هرچند کوچک کم کاری نکنید ...باید مباحث رو مفهومی بخونید و کاملا به اصل و فرع موضوع مسلط شین! اول از همه به سراغ کتاب درسی برین و تمام جزییات ، مثال ها و تمریناتش رو دقیق بررسی کنید، بعد از روی جزوه یا درسنامه ی مناسبی نکات اصلی و کلی اون مبحث رو یاد بگیرید ! در ریاضی هیچ چیز برای حفظ کردن وجود نداره ! تا جای ممکن دلیل فرمول ها رو یاد بگیرید و اونا رو برای خودتون هرچند شهودی اثبات کنید .  مطالب رو از روی یکدیگر استنباط کنید و خلاصه به قضیه مسلط شین ! 


بعد از اون به سراغ سوالات تستی میرید ...در تابستون سعی کنید به سوالات کنکور قناعت نکنید و سوالات تالیفی آسون و سخت مختلف کار کنید ! در مواجهه با اولین تست های اون مبحث سعی نکنید از همون ابتدا با فرمول یا روش سریع سوال رو حل کنید بلکه فرض کنید هیچ فرمولی رو بلد نیستید ! سوال رو از روی مفهوم اصلیش حل کنید ...تشریحی حل کنید و خوب تحلیل کنید ! وقتی یکی دو نمونه از هر تیپ سوال رو به این شکل تحلیل کنید ، مطمئن باشید که اون رو یاد گرفتین و میتونید هر موقع حل کنید ! غیر از این میتونید راه های سریعی برای خودتون پیدا کنید !  فرض کنید یه معلم هستین و یه شاگردتون اومده و میگه این سوال رو برام حل کن ! اگه حل نکنی ضایع میشی ها ! اول براش از راه مفهومی حل کن ... وقتی خوب متوجه راه اصلی شدی ، اون وقت برای اینکه قدرت خودتو به رخ شاگردت بکشی ! بگو البته میشه سریع تر از این ها حل کرد ! و با سریع ترین راه ممکن و تا حد ممکن ذهنی براش حل کن ! بسیاری از تکنیک ها و راه های سریع همینجوری به وجود میان !  بعد از اینکه چند سوال نمونه رو خوب تحلیل کردید ، نوبت به حل سوال به صورت تک تک میرسه ! سوالات رو یکی یکی حل کنید برای حلش وقت بگیرید و ببینید حل این سوال چند دقیقه طول کشید !‌ اگه زیاد طول کشید علتش چیه ؟  راه آسون تری وجود داره یا اینکه خودش سوال وقت گیریه ؟ بر این اساس کنار سوالات علامت بذارید تا بعدا بهتر مرور کنید ! اگه سوالی رو نتونستین سریع حل کنید ...اشکال نداره ! سراغ پاسخ تشریحی نرین ! بلکه حوصله کنید و خودتون روش خوب فکر کنید تا به جواب برسید ! اگه دیدین مثلا نیم ساعته و سوال حل نمیشه ...اون موقع از یه نفر بپرسید و ... خلاصه اینکه هر سوالی که بلد نبودین نرین پاسخش رو بخونید و اونو تایید کنید !  بعد از این بخش برای مرور سراغ تست های زمان دار و به صورت آزمونی میرید و مجموعه ای از تست ها رو طبق وقت قانونی حل می کنید! 


اگه از تابستون شروع کردین به نظر من بهتره که تا شهریور یه کتاب رو کامل بخونید و بر مطالب مسلط شین و حدود یه ماه هم از یه کتاب تستای سخت و با زمان کم بزنید تا قدرت و مهارت تست زنیتون بره بالا! بهترین ترکیب هم به نظر من اینه که دو ماه اول از کتابای تست حسابان و ماه آخر و طول سال از یه کتاب جامع تست بزنید ! ( منبع پیشنهادی :‌ برای کار سخت : حسابان نشرالگو – میکرو گاج / برای کار معمولی و استاندارد تر : حسابان گاج – ریاضیات پایه تخته سیاه)


در مورد دیفرانسیل ، عمده ی وقت شما در سال تحصیلی صرف این درس میشه و احتمالا به اندازه ی کافی روش وقت بذارین ! تمامی مطالب در مورد نحوه ی تست زدن در مورد دیفرانسیل هم هست ! باید با حوصله پیش برین و عجله نکنید تا خوب مطالب رو یاد بگیرید ! ( منبع پیشنهادی : دیفرانسیل گاج – در مرحله ی دوم :‌ خیلی سبز( کمی سخت!) -تخته سیاه – جامع نشرالگو جدید ( کار سخت !))


تنها نکته ی دیگه ای که به ذهنم میرسه در مورد مباحث مشترک ریاضی پایه و دیفرانسیل هست که حد ومشتق هست ! حد در پیش جزء پیش 1 هست و میتونید تقریبا وقت کافی رو روش بذارید پس در تابستون کافیه به اندازه ی حسابان کار کرد ! اما مشتق جزء مباحث پیش2 هست و تقریبا وقت شلوغی درس ها و پر کاری شما هست ! پس کسانی که فرصت دارند خیلی خوبه که در تابستون مشتق سوم رو به پیش دانشگاهی ادامه بدهند و مخصوصا کار تشریحی و مفهومیش رو خوب انجام بدهند ! ( کار تستی در طول سال هم وقت کافی هست ) . 


* محمد کاظم میدانی
تابستان 93*

----------


## reza77

نظر شما در مورد گنجینه تدریس ریاضیات 2 مبتکران چیه؟

----------


## mobin

ممنون میشم اگر کسی درباره بانک تست اندیشه فائق راهنمایی کنه؟خوبه یا نه؟


 :Y (452): .........

----------


## mobin

> دبیر کلاس کنکور ما گفت اگه به درصد بالای ۵۰ فکر میکنین بعد آبی کانون که فقط تست کنکوره بهترین مکمله
> الانم خریدم بنظرم عالیه چون سعی کرده حتی الامکان با همون یه فرمولی که تو درسنامه گفته سوال رو حل کنه و اصن فرمول ها و نکته های متعدد استفاده نکرده
> حجمشم عالیه مث کتابای قطور دیگه نیست کل پایه و پیش تو یه کتابه


یعنی حتما باید آبی قلمچی هم کنارش خونده بشه؟بنظرتون خیلی زیاد نیست؟نمیشه باهمین کتاب به حدید 50 تا 60 درصد رسید؟

----------


## mahmoud.n

> یعنی حتما باید آبی قلمچی هم کنارش خونده بشه؟بنظرتون خیلی زیاد نیست؟نمیشه باهمین کتاب به حدید 50 تا 60 درصد رسید؟


گفتم که با آبی به 50 میرسی بعدم برای پایه همین آبی کافیه اما بیشتر برای مطالب حد ومشتق و مطالب سال چهارم لازمه اما اول باید آبی رو تموم کنی بعد هر کتاب دیگه ای
بعدم برای کسی که هدفش پلی تکنیک و شریف که دو تا کتاب برای دیفرانسیل زیاد نیست

----------


## mobin

مسئله اینه که یک کتاب درست و حسابی خیلی بهتر از چنتا کتاب بدرد نخوره که یا سوالای ضعیف و آبکی دارن یا تو فضا سیر میکنن
اول کار همه جو گرفتتشون هدف خودشون رو شریف و... می دونن ولی بعدا همه چیز معلوم میشه اونایی که با سال بالاتری ها ارتباط داشتن میدونن من چی میگم(هزار تا کتاب دور و بر خودت پهن میکنی آخرشم هیچی نمی خونی)

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

مسئله اینه که یک کتاب درست و حسابی خیلی بهتر از چنتا کتاب بدرد نخوره که یا سوالای ضعیف و آبکی دارن یا تو فضا سیر میکنن
اول کار همه جو گرفتتشون هدف خودشون رو شریف و... می دونن ولی بعدا همه چیز معلوم میشه اونایی که با سال بالاتری ها ارتباط داشتن میدونن من چی میگم(هزار تا کتاب دور و بر خودت پهن میکنی آخرشم هیچی نمی خونی)

----------


## عاطفـه

ابی قلم چی یه کتاب اسونیه و البته کاملا واجبه چون از اول تا اخرش تست کنکور سالهای قبل رو داره روژان ربانی که سال 92 رتبه 7 اورده بود معلمش میگفت (همشهری ما هست) روژان  3 بار ابی رو تموم کرد و نمیدونم چند بار هم کتاب گاج نقره ای رو خونده بود 
به گفته خودش هم اول تست های سراسری رو میزد بعد ازاد و بعدش تالیفی ینی اول با ابی قلم چی شروع کرده بود

----------


## mk.meydani

> ممنون میشم اگر کسی درباره بانک تست اندیشه فائق راهنمایی کنه؟خوبه یا نه؟
> 
> 
> .........


اندیشه فائق رو من کامل نخوندم و کتاب مکمل گاهی ازش استفاده میکردم....کتاب خیلی خوب و مفهومی هست و اگه با سبک کتاب کنار بیاین همونطور که پشتش نوشته نیاز شما به تست های تالیفی دیگه رو کاملا برطرف میکنه ولی من خودم به شخصه گاج رو ترجیح میدادم ولی از این کتاب هم گاهی استفاده میکردم...گاها تستای خیلی جالبی داشت که تو هیچ کتاب دیگه ای نمونش نبود !...در مورد آبی قلمچی هم سوالات کنکوره دیگه ! برای تا یه سطحی ج میده ولی کسی که به فکر درصد بالا هست باید سوالات جدید و متنوع تری رو کار کنه و سوالات تالیفی رو هم حل کنه .

----------


## mobin

والا من که نفهمیدم آخرش چکار کنم
پاک گیج شدم :Y (455):

----------


## mk.meydani

> والا من که نفهمیدم آخرش چکار کنم
> پاک گیج شدم


ببینید اصولا ریاضی رشته ی ریاضی !  :Yahoo (94):  ....درسیه که هر چی تست بزنی و کار کنی بازم کمه ! اصولا تموم نمیشه !  با توجه به این که امکان اومدن بخش زیادی از تست ها تو کنکور هم هست پس نمیشه گفت یه کتاب استاندارده یا غیر استاندارد ! اما خب یه سطح بندی وجود داره تو کتابا و هر کدوم روی یه سری تست ها بیشتر کار کردند ! ...شما از بین کتاب های خوب و درجه 1 که معرفی میشن یکی رو انتخاب کنید و جدی کار کنید ...بهترین کتابه ! ...مهم کار کردنه !  55 تست ریاضی که سر جلسه به شما میدن رو نمیدونید و حتی بعضیاش شاید شبیه چیزایی که تو کتابا می بینید نباشه ! پس باید قدرت حل مساله و خلاقیتتون رو بالا ببرید اگه به دنبال درصد بالا هستید ! اگه هم درصد بالایی نمیخواین میتونید به تست های آسون تر کنکور که مشابه سوالات سال های قبل هستند بسنده کنید و الان هم یه کتاب با سطح پایین تر مثل آبی قلمچی که کلا سوال کنکوره رو انتخاب کنید !

----------


## mobin

> ...شما از بین کتاب های خوب و درجه 1 که معرفی میشن *یکی* رو انتخاب کنید و جدی کار کنید ...!


دقیقا من هم دنبال همون یکی هستم که هم سوالات کنکور توش باشه هم تالیفی
اما بعضی ها که اغلب درس خوان تر هستند و توانایی خوندن چند کتاب رو دارن میگن اول برو آبی رو بخون بعش برو یکی دیگرو بخون بعدش ....
این حرف ها بیشتر اعصابمو خرد میکنه و نگران

----------


## mk.meydani

> دقیقا من هم دنبال همون یکی هستم که هم سوالات کنکور توش باشه هم تالیفی
> اما بعضی ها که اغلب درس خوان تر هستند و توانایی خوندن چند کتاب رو دارن میگن اول برو آبی رو بخون بعش برو یکی دیگرو بخون بعدش ....
> این حرف ها بیشتر اعصابمو خرد میکنه و نگران


 دیف 1 و 2  گاج نقره ای آخرین ورژن ! به بالای 90 هم میشه رسید !

----------


## mobin

> دیف 1 و 2  گاج نقره ای آخرین ورژن ! به بالای 90 هم میشه رسید !


میکرو بانک چطوریه؟
ما به همون60 هم قانعیم

----------


## mk.meydani

> میکرو بانک چطوریه؟


کتاب خوب و درجه 1 ....سوالاش اغلب تالیفی هستند ، در سه سطح آسان ، متوسط و سخت هست سوالاش ...تعداد و نحوه ی سوالات طوریه که با خوندنش میشه به سطح خیلی بالایی رسید ولی برای کسی که زیاد پایه ی قوی نداره به نظرم خیلی گزینه ی مناسبی نیست برای انتخاب اول ! ..البته این فقط برداشت من بود از این کتاب ! چون فقط 2 یا 3 بخشش رو زدم !

----------


## اريا

بنده تجربي هستم ولي طبق تجربه تاليفات مهندس محمد مهربان فوق العاده هستند.
كتاب هاي گاج را به علت داشتن درسنامه هاي كليشه اي و فرمول وار تاييد نمي كنم.

----------


## mahmoud.n

> بنده تجربي هستم ولي طبق تجربه تاليفات مهندس محمد مهربان فوق العاده هستند.
> كتاب هاي گاج را به علت داشتن درسنامه هاي كليشه اي و فرمول وار تاييد نمي كنم.


پیرو صحبت های دوست عزیزم باید بگم که کتاب های تخصصی گاج ***** ترین کتاب ها هستند یه صفحه سوال داره برای اون یه صفحه ۱۰ صفحه فرمول نوشته آدم هر چی تو ذهنشم بوده یادش میره.
ولی عمومی هاش کتاب های بهتری هستن.

----------


## behnamarmy

ممنون .خوب و کاربردی

----------


## h.rfn

اقا نظرتون درمورد کتاب ریاضیات پایه رشته ریاضی کوله پشتی چیه؟ واسه من که ریاضیاتم متوسطه خوبه؟ مطالبو روون توضیح داده؟

----------


## konkuriha

برای دیفرانسیل و ریاضی پایه کتاب های نوشته آقای محمد مهربان (تخته سیه - رمزینه) کتاب های خوبی اشت که با تغییرات جدید سوالات کنکور سازگاره.

----------


## h.rfn

اقا من وقتی تو دیفرانسیل میرم سراغ تست حل کردت تو حل تست معمولان یه جا گیر میکنم که مربوط میشه به ریاضیات پایه و اونجا یکم لنگ میزنم به نظرتون چی کار کنم ؟ مثلا الان میخوام شروع کنم به خوندن حد و بعدش مشتق و انتگرال .قبلش کجا ها از پایه رو کار کنم که تو اون جا ها لنگ نزنم (مثلثات و...)؟ بعد به نظرتون مشتق و انتکرالو خودم میتونم بخونم یا برم کلاس ؟ اگه بخوام برم کلاس کنکور فاییده ای نداره چون تدریس مشتق و انتگرال میوفته اخر زمستون و بعد عید که واسه من دیره. اگخ خصوصی بگیرم بهتر نیست؟

----------


## Demon Soul

سلام
من دو هفته پیش کتاب تخته سیاه برای ریاضی پایه حسابان و امار گرفتم
مثلا تو بخش تابع درجه از هر 50 تستس 5 تاشو بلدم و میتونم بزنم و 45 تاش روش هایی برای حل داشته که به ذهنم خطور نمیکرده
البته خوب گاهی هم میشه از هر 50 تست 24 تاشو درست میزنم
خیلی ناامیدم کرده اعصابم داغونه که اینقدر اوضاعم بی ریخته کسی مشکلو منو داره؟ چیکار کنم بنظر شما؟
معلمم میگه عیب نداره همشو بخون و چند بار تکرار کن تا یاد بگیری اما اخه من این 50 تارو حفظ کنم چه فایده؟ فردا یه تست بیاد خارج از این 50 تا من چیکار کنم؟
یه سوال دیگه هم دارم بنظر شما من اگه همین یه کتابو دوبارسه بار بخونم بهتره یا یبار اینو زدم دفعه بعد دیگه اینو نزنم برم سراغ یه کتاب تست دیگه؟
توروخدا اگه میدونید جوابمو بدید

----------


## fereshteh71

من امروز رفتم کتاب ریاضی پایه ی کوله پشتی رو بخرم گفتن که فعلا چاپ نمیشه. واقعا چاپ نمیشه ؟ هیچ کس خبر نداره؟

----------


## Demon Soul

نه چاپ نمیشه
از اون بهتر تخته سیاهه یا نشر الگو
اگه ضعیف تر میخوای خیلی سبز و گاج نقره ایی
بازم صعیف میخوای ابی قلم چی
کوله پشتی همچین خوب نیست

----------


## fereshteh71

> نه چاپ نمیشه
> از اون بهتر تخته سیاهه یا نشر الگو
> اگه ضعیف تر میخوای خیلی سبز و گاج نقره ایی
> بازم صعیف میخوای ابی قلم چی
> کوله پشتی همچین خوب نیست


یه کتاب میخواستم که خوب توضیح داده باشه. ریاضیم ضعیفه .

----------


## nitah

*حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال*   مهندس مهرداد عباس پور

*دانش‌آموزان عزیز سلام!*
              همان‌طورکه می‌دانید درس ریاضیات، اثرگذارترین  درس در کنکور رشته ریاضی است. مجموع ضرایب دروس مختلف در کنکور سراسری  برابر ۳۸ است و ضرایب درس ریاضیات ۱۲ می‌باشد. پس تقریباً  نتیجه هر  دانش‌آموز در کنکور سراسری توسط نتیجه درس ریاضیات رقم می‌خورد.
              تقریباً نیمی از سؤالات درس ریاضیات از حساب  دیفرانسیل و انتگرال و دروس پایه مرتبط با آن است؛ بنابراین تقریباً  مهم‌ترین درس شما برای نتیجه‌گیری در کنکور سراسری است.
              هم‌چنین اصولاً تسلط در درس دیفرانسیل به معنی  تسلط دانش‌آموز بر محاسبات مختلف ریاضی است که این توانایی تأثیر به‌سزایی  در روند حرکت شما در دروس دیگری مانند هندسه، گسسته و هم‌چنین فیزیک  خواهدداشت.
 مطالب فوق را گفتم تا ابتدا به اهمیت درس دیفرانسیل پی‌ببرید.
 حال برای موفقیت در این درس چه باید کرد؟
 به نظر من شما باید به نکات زیر توجه کنید تا در این درس به موفقیت برسید:
 ۱-  درس حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال و ریاضیات پایه مرتبط با  آن، شامل مباحث پیوسته است؛ یعنی شما باید به‌تدریج بر همه‌ی فصل‌ها تسلط  پیدا کنید تا در فصل‌های بعدی موفق باشید؛ مثلاً اگر کسی بر مبحث حد و  پیوستگی مسلط نباشد، در یادگیری درس مشتق به مشکلات مختلفی برمی‌خورد. پس  این درس را فصل به فصل و دقیق یاد بگیرید.

۲-  سعی کنید در برنامه‌ی درسی خود، یا هر روز برای درس  دیفرانسیل وقت بگذارید و یا حداقل ۳ روز در هفته این درس را مطالعه کنید.  این‌که باید چند ساعت در هفته برای این درس وقت بگذارید، بستگی به زمان کلی  مطالعه‌ی شما در هفته و هم‌چنین توانایی شما در این درس دارد. بهتر است در  این زمینه با مشاورتان مشورت نکنید.

۳-  برای یادگیری درس دیفرانسیل هر دو عاملِ مطالعه دقیق  مفاهیم درسی و حل تمرینات و تست‌های متنوع بسیار ضروری است. مطمئن باشید که  هر کدام از این دو عامل را که مدنظر قرار ندهید، به مشکلات جدی  برخواهیدخورد.

۴-  یادگیری درس دیفرانسیل بدون وجود معلم کاری بسیار سخت  است. سعی کنید در کلاس‌های درس دیفرانسیل در مدرسه با دقت حضور داشته  باشید و به مطالب و مفاهیم طرح‌شده توسط معلم کاملاً توجه کنید.

۵-   مطالب ریاضیات پایه در این درس بسیار مهم هستند. به دو دلیل:
*اولاً:* تعداد زیادی سؤال از ریاضیات پایه در کنکور طرح  می‌شود که باتوجه به این‌که این مباحث نسبتاً ساده‌تر از مباحث کتاب  دیفرانسیل هستند، وقت‌گذاشتن روی آن‌ها کاملاً با ارزش است.
*ثانیاً:* تسلط شما بر دروس پایه ریاضیات باعث می‌شود که  شما در حل تمرینات و تست‌های مربوط به کتاب دیفرانسیل مشکلات پایه‌ای و  محاسباتی نداشته‌باشید.

 6-  اصولاً اعتقاد دارم که هر دانش‌آموز باید در درجه اول به  برنامه مدرسه و معلم کلاس درس اهمیت دهد. بنابراین برای برنامه‌ریزی در این  درس توصیه می‌کنم ترجیحاً با مدرسه هماهنگ باشید.
              ولی من هم یک برنامه‌ی پیشنهادی برای مطالعه‌ی  دیفرانسیل و ریاضیات پایه برای یک‌سال تحصیلی پیش‌رو طرح کردم که امیدوارم  تقریباً؛ برنامه‌ی سایر معلمین محترم این درس مطابقت داشته باشد.
              این برنامه در صفحه‌ی «تست‌های دوره‌ای» این  وب‌سایت آمده است. برای سنجش خود در این برنامه هر ماه یک آزمون از مبحث آن  ماه در این سایت قرار می‌گیرد که امید است در پیشرفت شما اثربخش باشد.
                 در پایان برای همگی شما عزیزان آرزوی موفقیت  دارم. امیدوارم با برنامه‌ریزی دقیق از همین امروز برای کنکور سال ۹۱ آماده  شوید. فراموش نکنید که برای موفقیت در کنکور باید یک‌سال د+ر همه‌ی  برنامه‌های درسی استمرار داشته باشید.
*مهرداد عباس‌پور*

----------


## ameslami

به نظر من واسه بچه های قوی تر فقط خوش خوان

----------


## mahmoud.n

آقا من دوچار دوگانگی نسبی شدم
بالاخره دو سر بازه اکسترمم نسبی هس یا نه؟!
یکی میگه کتاب چاپ جدید حساب کرده یکی میگه حساب نکرده؟!

----------


## mamad.hny

> آقا من دوچار دوگانگی نسبی شدم
> بالاخره دو سر بازه اکسترمم نسبی هس یا نه؟!
> یکی میگه کتاب چاپ جدید حساب کرده یکی میگه حساب نکرده؟!


نیس. واسه تجربی ها هست ولی واسه ما نیست

----------


## Bano.m

> دبیر کلاس کنکور ما گفت اگه به درصد بالای ۵۰ فکر میکنین بعد آبی کانون که فقط تست کنکوره بهترین مکمله
> الانم خریدم بنظرم عالیه چون سعی کرده حتی الامکان با همون یه فرمولی که تو درسنامه گفته سوال رو حل کنه و اصن فرمول ها و نکته های متعدد استفاده نکرده
> حجمشم عالیه مث کتابای قطور دیگه نیست کل پایه و پیش تو یه کتابه


ینی کتاب درسی وابی قلم چی؟

----------


## ikonkuri

آراز جان من ی چنتا جزوه دارم + مقالات مشاوره ای + دفتر برنامه ریزی ک خودم ساختم 
چطور باید برسونم دستت بذاریش تو سایت؟
لطفا واسم پ خ کن

----------


## Bano.m

> ابی قلم چی یه کتاب اسونیه و البته کاملا واجبه چون از اول تا اخرش تست کنکور سالهای قبل رو داره روژان ربانی که سال 92 رتبه 7 اورده بود معلمش میگفت (همشهری ما هست) روژان  3 بار ابی رو تموم کرد و نمیدونم چند بار هم کتاب گاج نقره ای رو خونده بود 
> به گفته خودش هم اول تست های سراسری رو میزد بعد ازاد و بعدش تالیفی ینی اول با ابی قلم چی شروع کرده بود


گاج نقره ای با گاج میکرو طبقه بندی فرق میکنه؟

----------


## Bano.m

> ببینید اصولا ریاضی رشته ی ریاضی !  ....درسیه که هر چی تست بزنی و کار کنی بازم کمه ! اصولا تموم نمیشه !  با توجه به این که امکان اومدن بخش زیادی از تست ها تو کنکور هم هست پس نمیشه گفت یه کتاب استاندارده یا غیر استاندارد ! اما خب یه سطح بندی وجود داره تو کتابا و هر کدوم روی یه سری تست ها بیشتر کار کردند ! ...شما از بین کتاب های خوب و درجه 1 که معرفی میشن یکی رو انتخاب کنید و جدی کار کنید ...بهترین کتابه ! ...مهم کار کردنه !  55 تست ریاضی که سر جلسه به شما میدن رو نمیدونید و حتی بعضیاش شاید شبیه چیزایی که تو کتابا می بینید نباشه ! پس باید قدرت حل مساله و خلاقیتتون رو بالا ببرید اگه به دنبال درصد بالا هستید ! اگه هم درصد بالایی نمیخواین میتونید به تست های آسون تر کنکور که مشابه سوالات سال های قبل هستند بسنده کنید و الان هم یه کتاب با سطح پایین تر مثل آبی قلمچی که کلا سوال کنکوره رو انتخاب کنید !


از نظر شما کدوم کتابا خوبه؟

----------


## Bano.m

دوستان الان کدوم کتاب برا دانش اموزانی که توی پایه مشکل دارن و نیاز به یه کتاب جامع دارن که توس ریاضی دوم وسومو خوب توضیح داده باشه وبه همراه تست

----------


## mahmoud.n

> ینی کتاب درسی وابی قلم چی؟


این حرف برا پارسال بود که کنکور یه جور امتحان بود
کنکور امسال که به انتقام بیشتر شبیه بود تا امتحان
آبی خیلی سطحش پایینه اصن بهش فک نکن
گاج  نقره ای هم .پاسخنامه های خوبی نداره
بهترین کتاب هم برا پیش تخته سیاه پاسخنامه هاش عالین
برا پایه هم به نظرم کاملترین کتاب خوشخوان همه چی گفته ولی هزینش زیاده
فارم خوبه

----------


## sepanta1990

دوستان برا دیفرانسیل حسابان و ریاضیات پایه ی مرتبط خوشخوان دو جلد کتاب داره...خیلی خوب بود.البته سطحش بالاست اگه بتونید بخونید عالیه

----------


## Bano.m

> این حرف برا پارسال بود که کنکور یه جور امتحان بود
> کنکور امسال که به انتقام بیشتر شبیه بود تا امتحان
> آبی خیلی سطحش پایینه اصن بهش فک نکن
> گاج  نقره ای هم .پاسخنامه های خوبی نداره
> بهترین کتاب هم برا پیش تخته سیاه پاسخنامه هاش عالین
> برا پایه هم به نظرم کاملترین کتاب خوشخوان همه چی گفته ولی هزینش زیاده
> فارم خوبه


خیلی ممنونم بابت راهنماییتون
من ریاضی دوم رو کلا نخوندم وزیاد نمی دونم چی به چیه ...همون خوشخوان هر سالو به خوبی توضیح داده؟یا کلی هست؟

----------


## alirezagooneh

> ممنون میشم اگر کسی درباره بانک تست اندیشه فائق راهنمایی کنه؟خوبه یا نه؟
> 
> 
> .........



اگر دانش ریاضی رو به بالایی داری ( یعنی دیفرانسیل 50٪ میزنی حداقل ) برای ارتقا درصدت به بالای 50 اندیشه فائق رو بگیر وگرنه به نظرم میکرو گاج خوبه. آبی قلمچی هم خوبه ولی تعداد تستاش کمه و همه ی تستای کنکور رو نیاورده و به گونه ای هستش که از یک تیپ، تست زیادی برای تفهیم موضوع نداره ولی گاج این نقصی را برطرف کرده است.

----------


## Ultra

کسی از تغییرات دیفرانسیل خبر داره؟من شنیدم تغییرات داشته ولی از جزئیاتش بی خبرم

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> کسی از تغییرات دیفرانسیل خبر داره؟من شنیدم تغییرات داشته ولی از جزئیاتش بی خبرم



دنباله به حد اضافه شده.... بقیه شو نمیدونم !

من تو دیفرانسیل مشکل دارم پایم خیلی قوی نیست و از کتاب تخته سیاه استفاده میکنم... نمیدونم چرا من با کتابش حال نکردم احساس میکنم با گاج راحت تر بودم..

----------


## hamidreza5141

سلام. من ریاضیات رو شروع نکردم و تازه میخوام شروع کنم. اگه بخوام از حد و مشتق شروع کنم مشکلی برام پیش نمیاد ؟ چون میترسم مطالبی باشه که مربوط به ریاضیات پایه هستش . 
و اینکه حد و مشتق خوندنش چند ماه طول میکشه ؟ روزی 2 تا 3 ساعت اگه بخونم ...

----------


## Phenotype_2

> سلام. من ریاضیات رو شروع نکردم و تازه میخوام شروع کنم. اگه بخوام از حد و مشتق شروع کنم مشکلی برام پیش نمیاد ؟ چون میترسم مطالبی باشه که مربوط به ریاضیات پایه هستش . 
> و اینکه حد و مشتق خوندنش چند ماه طول میکشه ؟ روزی 2 تا 3 ساعت اگه بخونم ...


باید فصل مربوط ب تابع رو بخونی..اگه میخای بتونی تست های کنکور رو بزنی. رشتت ریاضیه، ریاضی نخوندی؟
ابنجوری به زمان نگاه کن... فقط بخون. شاید یبل از عید تمامش کنی

----------


## Bano.m

> باید فصل مربوط ب تابع رو بخونی..اگه میخای بتونی تست های کنکور رو بزنی. رشتت ریاضیه، ریاضی نخوندی؟
> ابنجوری به زمان نگاه کن... فقط بخون. شاید یبل از عید تمامش کنی


سلام...
من الان حد رو نصفه نیمه خوندم...تابع و مشتقو ومجانبوهم همینطور...و تستای خیلی سبز رو هم احساس میکنم کمی سنگینن ...یه حس اشفتگی دارم... بیشتر روی کدوم مباحث وقت بذارم بنظرتون؟... میترسم خیلی سبزو  خط بخط بخونم ونرسم به اخرش...بدون خوندن درسنامه هاشم  احساس میکنم نمیشه تست زد....جزوه دبیرمونم خلاصه پر فرموله... تسته مفهومی که میشه نمی تونم خوب حلش کنم .... ...چیکار کنم؟از خیلی سبز بخونم میرسم؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

> سلام...
> من الان حد رو نصفه نیمه خوندم...تابع و مشتقو ومجانبوهم همینطور...و تستای خیلی سبز رو هم احساس میکنم کمی سنگینن ...یه حس اشفتگی دارم... بیشتر روی کدوم مباحث وقت بذارم بنظرتون؟... میترسم خیلی سبزو  خط بخط بخونم ونرسم به اخرش...بدون خوندن درسنامه هاشم  احساس میکنم نمیشه تست زد....جزوه دبیرمونم خلاصه پر فرموله... تسته مفهومی که میشه نمی تونم خوب حلش کنم .... ...چیکار کنم؟از خیلی سبز بخونم میرسم؟


درود.
جزویه که فرمول فقط توشه رو قایم کن زیر قالی ای، موکتی، چیزی. توی دوره جمع بندی *ممکنه* به دردت بخوره. بدون هیچ جزویه فرمولی ای به درک مطلب کمک نمیکنه و بدونه درک مطلب توی ازمون سراسری شکست میخوری.
تست مفهومی رو گفتی نمیتونی حل کنی. پس خیالت از مفید نبودن جزوه ای ک زیر قالی گزاشتی راحت باشه. خیلی سبز اصلا نمیدونم چیه ولی میتونم ی توصیه ای بکنم. اگه کتابی ک باهاش مطالعه میکنی خیلی فراتر از سطحته زمان زیادی رو باید صرفش کنی. از اون طرف هر چی سطحش ب سطح تو نزدیکتر باشه میزان پیشرفتت کمتره. کتابی انتخاب کن ک تعادلی بر قرار کنه بین جایگاه فعلیت و نقطه ای ک هدفته... هواست ب زمان هم باشه. من خودم کتابی رو ترجیح میدم ک درس نامه قدرتمند و تستهای غیر تکراری و البته استاندار و طبقیه بندی شده و پاسخنامه کاملا هناهنگ با درسنامه داشته باشه. اینکه چی باید بخونی رو نمیدونم. نکته دیگه اینکه چند منبعی بودی روش خوبی نیست.

ب زمان کاری نداری... اقلا انرژیتو هدر نده. تو نه تنها مباحث دورس تخصوصی رو باید کاملا بخونی بلکه باید به تسلط نسبی هم برسی. نصفه خودن هر مبحثی توی دورس تخصوصی از دست دادن انرژی و البته زمانه. من تست زدنو به کسی ک درسنامه هاشو کاملا نخونی توصیه نمیکنم. درسو کاملا بخون بعدش تست زدنش رو شرو کن، ن اینکه ی قدم درس بخونی ده قدم تست بزنی.
اگه درس رو کامل نخونی انتظار حل کردن تست مفهومی رو هم نباید داشته باشی. بازم میگم، اول درس رو بخون بعدش تست بزن. درس رو دو بار بخون. و بینشونم ی بار همه تست ها رو بزن تا جایی ک وقت و انرژی واسه تستوزدن داری. بعدش میتونی مبحث بعدی رو شرو کنی. تو دوره جمع بندی هم ک ی بار دیگه درس رو مرور میکنی و تسلط نسبی میرسی

واسه انتخاب کتاب تست با  @S I N A مشورت کن. من واقعا کتابهای تست رو نمیشناسم. چیزهایی که خودم خریدم رو هم از  @eli94 پرسیدم.

*با احساس اشوفته درس نخون* نه اینکه وقتی اشفته ای درس نخونی...ن... وقتی اشوفته ای احساستو عوض کن. عمیقن به با روحیه و انرژی درس خوندن اعتقاد دارم. صرفا استرس نداشتن کافی نیست، باید با امید درس بخونی.
چیزئ که غذا مامان رو خشمزه میکنه، عشقیه ک چاشنیش کرده. واسه همینه که عذای مامان هر کدوممون خوشمزه ترینه. پس روحیه موفق شدن همیشه چاشنی درس خوندنت باشه.

----------


## lili96666

تشکر :Yahoo (1): من شیوه شونو قبول دارم ی دور بخونم بعد دوباره تیکه تیکه تست بزن.حد اسونه مشتقم اسونه .در مورد مجانب باید تابع دامنشو بلد باشی چون نیازه دامنه تعیین کنی واسه مشتق حد بلد باشی واسه کاربرد مشتق وحدو. ودرکل تابع .ولی فک کنم همین که بدونی تابع چیه کافیه یعنی نمی خواد بری تست تابع واسع مشتق بزتی

----------


## Bano.m

> درود.
> جزویه که فرمول فقط توشه رو قایم کن زیر قالی ای، موکتی، چیزی. توی دوره جمع بندی *ممکنه* به دردت بخوره. بدون هیچ جزویه فرمولی ای به درک مطلب کمک نمیکنه و بدونه درک مطلب توی ازمون سراسری شکست میخوری.
> تست مفهومی رو گفتی نمیتونی حل کنی. پس خیالت از مفید نبودن جزوه ای ک زیر قالی گزاشتی راحت باشه. خیلی سبز اصلا نمیدونم چیه ولی میتونم ی توصیه ای بکنم. اگه کتابی ک باهاش مطالعه میکنی خیلی فراتر از سطحته زمان زیادی رو باید صرفش کنی. از اون طرف هر چی سطحش ب سطح تو نزدیکتر باشه میزان پیشرفتت کمتره. کتابی انتخاب کن ک تعادلی بر قرار کنه بین جایگاه فعلیت و نقطه ای ک هدفته... هواست ب زمان هم باشه. من خودم کتابی رو ترجیح میدم ک درس نامه قدرتمند و تستهای غیر تکراری و البته استاندار و طبقیه بندی شده و پاسخنامه کاملا هناهنگ با درسنامه داشته باشه. اینکه چی باید بخونی رو نمیدونم. نکته دیگه اینکه چند منبعی بودی روش خوبی نیست.
> 
> ب زمان کاری نداری... اقلا انرژیتو هدر نده. تو نه تنها مباحث دورس تخصوصی رو باید کاملا بخونی بلکه باید به تسلط نسبی هم برسی. نصفه خودن هر مبحثی توی دورس تخصوصی از دست دادن انرژی و البته زمانه. من تست زدنو به کسی ک درسنامه هاشو کاملا نخونی توصیه نمیکنم. درسو کاملا بخون بعدش تست زدنش رو شرو کن، ن اینکه ی قدم درس بخونی ده قدم تست بزنی.
> اگه درس رو کامل نخونی انتظار حل کردن تست مفهومی رو هم نباید داشته باشی. بازم میگم، اول درس رو بخون بعدش تست بزن. درس رو دو بار بخون. و بینشونم ی بار همه تست ها رو بزن تا جایی ک وقت و انرژی واسه تستوزدن داری. بعدش میتونی مبحث بعدی رو شرو کنی. تو دوره جمع بندی هم ک ی بار دیگه درس رو مرور میکنی و تسلط نسبی میرسی
> 
> واسه انتخاب کتاب تست با  @S I N A مشورت کن. من واقعا کتابهای تست رو نمیشناسم. چیزهایی که خودم خریدم رو هم از  @eli94 پرسیدم.
> 
> ...


خیلی ممنون که وقت گذاشتین :Yahoo (1): 
جزوم فرمول+ چند نمونه مثال وتست برا همون  نکته  هست+ دبیر توی کلاس تدریس میکنه ..اما متاسفانه چون خودم اونوقتا نمی خونم وانباشته شدن ...مثل جزوه تدریس نشده میمونه بعضی قسمتاش...
کتاب در کل خیلی سبز و خوشخوان دارم..که خیلی سبز جدیده...انتخاب کتاب که همون خیلی سبز مدنظرمه..اما طرز خوندنشو دقیقا نمی دونم...یکی از دوستام کلا نشسته خلاصه کرده لازمه؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

> خیلی ممنون که وقت گذاشتین
> جزوم فرمول+ چند نمونه مثال وتست برا همون  نکته  هست+ دبیر توی کلاس تدریس میکنه ..اما متاسفانه چون خودم اونوقتا نمی خونم وانباشته شدن ...مثل جزوه تدریس نشده میمونه بعضی قسمتاش...
> کتاب در کل خیلی سبز و خوشخوان دارم..که خیلی سبز جدیده...انتخاب کتاب که همون خیلی سبز مدنظرمه..اما طرز خوندنشو دقیقا نمی دونم...یکی از دوستام کلا نشسته خلاصه کرده لازمه؟


ینی دقیقا چکار کرده؟ اکثر مولفه های درس در واقعه یکی هستن. کی باورش میکنه کل میکانیک F=ma باشه و چند تا تعریف؟ کتابهای تست شورشو در اوردن، 1000 تا فرمول و نکته  گفتن. بجای اینهمه نکته باید درس قوی ارایه کنن و پاسخنامه ای ک ساختار داره. وقتی ب درس مسلط شدی میفهمی که اکثر روابط با هم در ارتباطن. گاهی ارتباط رو خیلی ساده میبینی. اون وقته که بجای اینکه دو فرمول حفظ کنی یاد میگری چطوری از فرمول اول ب دومی برسی و دومی رو حفظ نکنی. این میشه خلاصه *شدن* درس. درس رو خلاصه *نکن*... بزار خودش خلاصه *بشه* بعد از اینکه کامل خوندیش میتونی ی یادداشت هم برداری.
دوستت حتما مسلط بوده که خلاصه ای نوشته... الان دیگه باید بدونی که خلاصه کردن بعد از مسلط شدنه. تازه خلاصه هر شخص خلاصه مخصوص خودشه. خلاصه ای ک من مینویسم متفاوت از خلاصه ایه ک تو مینویسی.

----------


## lili96666

این فرمولا که میگید اثباتشم هست تو همون کتاب تیت وقتی با اثبات خوندی میفهمی از کجا اومده

----------


## lili96666

البته هرکی فرق داره دادشم منم اینطوره میگه کله دینامیک با قانون دوم حله.بله حله ولی خیلی طول میبره ولی بارمول میشه به جواب رسید

----------


## Phenotype_2

> البته هرکی فرق داره دادشم منم اینطوره میگه کله دینامیک با قانون دوم حله.بله حله ولی خیلی طول میبره ولی بارمول میشه به جواب رسید


متاسفانه واسه من جواب اصلا اهمیت نداره... راه مهمه ن صرفا جواب.
فرمولها رو شما فردا یادت میره. اونوقه که هر کی پس فردا ازت پرسیدش میگی: "این ی فرمول داشت که یادم ررفته" منها 90 سال دیگه ام بیای اینو ازم پرسی من میتونم حلش کن چون روش حلم رو بر پایه فرمولهای هرز بنا نکردم.
خب کیه ک از سادگی بدش بیاد؟ شاید شاید شاید اگه فرمولها مفید بودن منم فرمول حفظ میکردم.
کسی ک توانایی استدلال کردن نداره چاره ای جز فرمول حفظ کردن نمیمونه واسش. بر عکس کسی ک استدلال کردن رو یاد گرفته نیازی ب فرمولهای بیخودی نداره.
با اینکه گفتی زمان میبره هم موافق نیستم. تا تو بخای و اگه شانس داشته باشی و فرمولش یاد بیاد  مسله رو ب جواب برسونی، منم جواب مسله رو با ی راه حل زیبا ب پایان بروم(اگه روشم ازت سریعتر نباشه البته)

----------


## broslee

> خیلی ممنون که وقت گذاشتین
> جزوم فرمول+ چند نمونه مثال وتست برا همون  نکته  هست+ دبیر توی کلاس تدریس میکنه ..اما متاسفانه چون خودم اونوقتا نمی خونم وانباشته شدن ...مثل جزوه تدریس نشده میمونه بعضی قسمتاش...
> کتاب در کل خیلی سبز و خوشخوان دارم..که خیلی سبز جدیده...انتخاب کتاب که همون خیلی سبز مدنظرمه..اما طرز خوندنشو دقیقا نمی دونم...یکی از دوستام کلا نشسته خلاصه کرده لازمه؟


من خیلی سبز میخونم.درسنامه اش خوبه.مطلب رو منتقل میکنه.کاربردیه و پیش نیاز ها و تله های تستی رو هم میگه.
منتها بعضی نکته هایی داره خودش میگه برای سرعت بیشتر معمولا اونا برام سختن و گاهی ازشون رد میشم.

مباحث هم مثل شما بعضی هاش یه کم مونده .

مرور مطالب قبلی هم مهمه.گاهی ورق میزنم.

تست: پس از درسنامه کتاب درسی ها و از 90 به بعد رو میزنم به علاوه یه نگاه از بالا به تالیفی ها هم میندازم، چند تایی انتخاب میکنم.

----------


## lili96666

واسه کنکور جواب مهمه. من اثبات اون فرمولو می خونم چند بار حل میکنم. اصلا نمیشه بدون درک ف قط با حفظ فرمول .قبول دارم استدلال قوی ندارم اگه تیپ ی مسله ای جدید باشه شاید50%درصد احتمال حلش برام باشه .ولی کسایی نثه دادشم شمااینطور نیستن به قول شما استدلال تون خوبه

----------


## nima4211

برا من که پایه ی ریاضیم ضعیفه چی پیشنهاد میکنین؟
کتاب جامع بخرم یا برای هر سال جدا؟؟؟

----------


## Ali35

تخته سیاه خوبه البته چون زیاده تلاس ززیاد هم میخواد

----------


## mina14

سلام 
پیشنهاد من به کنکوری های ریاضی کرج

----------


## d4nte

کتاب تست برای ریاضی (پایه حسابان و دیفراسنیل) برای تالیفی که درس نامه و پاسخ نامش خوب باشه چی هست

+

ترتیب خوندن چجوری باشه تو عنوان ها

----------


## roc

کتاب سه بعدی نشر الگو  (کتاب دیفرانسیل + کتاب ریاضیات پاییه) ( کتاب تست داره و هم کتاب تشریحی ) من ازش راضیم

----------


## mimnoon

دوستان به نظر شما اگر ابتدا مبحث محاسبه حد رو بخونم و بعد فصل اول یعنی دنباله رو بخونم مشکلی پیش میاد؟

----------

